# zamac set tools...where???



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

I have been looking everywhere for one of those zamac set tools...you know the one, looks like a small pea shooter with an anvil end and a sleeve for the handle.

I've looked everywhere for these, I know I can use a piece of thick rebar to do it but prefer the real mccoy.

I'd put a picture up if I had one...


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hiliti or fastenal should have em.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Drive pin tool a staple of the supply houses in the past, I am surprised you are having trouble locating one.

But a web search did me no good.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you talking about a tool for the 1/4" drive pins? I use a piece of 3/8" all thread with 2 nuts on the end. The first nut screwed 3/4 of the way on and the second to act as a jam nut. You can even get fancy and weld the whole thing together.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

crazymurph said:


> Are you talking about a tool for the 1/4" drive pins? I use a piece of 3/8" all thread with 2 nuts on the end. The first nut screwed 3/4 of the way on and the second to act as a jam nut. You can even get fancy and weld the whole thing together.


 exactly what i been using . running 3/4 emt & rigid in the jail we been working on. 2-hole straps every 5' and 12" of box or ANY bend. not to hijack :whistling2: but do any of you guys know a mfg'er that makes 3/4 2-hole straps with a factory 1/4 " holes ?? have had to drill out 1000's of them lately.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Malco:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

that aint it. i think the one the OP is wanting has a guard on it. ( to keep from hitting hand. )


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have them made. take a piece of 1/2" rod about 12"long and a 1/4"x2 pipe nipple.
Had a welder weld the pipe nipple on the side of the rod flush with the end. You want to chase the nipple with a bit that is slightly larger than 1/4" to clear the head ot the Zmac.
Anouther thing is you can substitute a 5/16" nut for the nipple it works equally well.
A 3rd is take long 3/8" bolt 6" or longer a 3/8" rod coupeling and a 3/8 nut for a jam nut Screw the jam nut and rod coupeling on the long bolt. 
When you use the tool start with the rod coupeling down set the anchor then reverse the tool to drive the pin down. You can reverse dimple the head of the bolt so it will stick to the center pin of the anchor better.
LC


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

paul d. said:


> that aint it. i think the one the OP is wanting has a guard on it. ( to keep from hitting hand. )


Oh, that orange one? Remington Strike Set. Most Lowe's stores have them.


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks guys...I knew this wouldn't be impossible to find but asking around hadn't yielded any results as of yet besides the usual "I got this a dozen years ago, haven't seen them for a long time."


----------



## NewBack (Sep 24, 2009)

For the life of me, I can't figure out what type of set tool you are looking for. 

Everyone is talking about how they made their own tool for this, but I just can't imagine what type of anchor it is.

Is it the type of tool to set steel anchors, sometimes called drop-ins or bang-ins?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

NewBack said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out what type of set tool you are looking for.
> 
> Everyone is talking about how they made their own tool for this, but I just can't imagine what type of anchor it is.
> 
> Is it the type of tool to set steel anchors, sometimes called drop-ins or bang-ins?


 try heretrufast.com/zamachtml


----------



## NewBack (Sep 24, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> try heretrufast.com/zamachtml


links dead

Edited, I found it. 

We just call those hit pins. I never knew there was a set tool, I just always smacked then in with a hammer.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

I normally just click my hammer drill to chisel and drive it in with the 1/4" drill bit.:thumbup:


----------

